# Shimano Sahara 2500FD and 4000FD



## adamfromtexas

I just picked up these 2 reels today and was excited to open them up a few minutes ago. These are my first reels so I dont know exactly how to 'put them together' It comes with washers and a little paper that says the following;

"Please use the enclosed adjustment washers in order to create the "winding shape" you prefer. Complete details for installing these washers and creating different "winding shapes" are included in the instruction manual" 

Problem is.. there isnt an instruction manual, for the 2500 or the 4000. 

Any help with putting this together will be fantastic!

Adam


----------



## Bantam1

The shims are used to adjust the height of the spool on the reel. This directly affects the winding shape of the line on the spool. 

If the line is stacking too high on the spool (towards the top) then you will need to add one or two shims. 

If the line is stacking too low on the spool then you will need to remove one or two shims. 

Typically the height is correct from the factory, however, we cannot predict the line that every angler will decide to use. Some line will not stack the same as another. This is why we provide the shims to adjust the reel to your preference.


----------

